# how do i save games on my xbox 360 console



## fredmonster1980 (Jul 25, 2008)

i want to save games on my xbox 360 console so i don't have to use the disc every time. how do i do this?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You can't, not legally (As far as I know)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

MS has announced that in their Fall 2008 update games will be allowed to be installed on the 360's hard drive. The only cinch is that the actual game will be requested for verification of ownership.


----------



## JokerLulz (Jul 26, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> MS has announced that in their Fall 2008 update games will be allowed to be installed on the 360's hard drive. The only cinch is that the actual game will be requested for verification of ownership.


So does that mean if i am the first to rent a game from blockbuster, i can just tell my xbox its mine and never need a disc again?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

JokerLulz said:


> So does that mean if i am the first to rent a game from blockbuster, i can just tell my xbox its mine and never need a disc again?


nope, reread the post. You can copy the games but you will need the original disk in order to play them.


----------



## ripsometime (Jul 22, 2008)

sobeit said:


> nope, reread the post. You can copy the games but you will need the original disk in order to play them.


whats the point in that! (other than wasting hdd space)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

ripsometime said:


> whats the point in that! (other than wasting hdd space)


saves the disk and it can be faster play, in addition, it also prevents piracy. So there is a point


----------



## ripsometime (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah but its still pretty pointless


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It also reduces wear on the optical drive while reducing noise levels. Since I tend to play the same game for a while I don't mind having to have the disc in the console for verification.


----------



## ripsometime (Jul 22, 2008)

k since i dont want to get into an argument i give up and think its brilliant lol


----------

